# EL PAIS acojonaos,señalan a Macarena Olona como la elegida a Candidata de vOx en Andalucía. Mañana se anuncia.



## Vanatico (27 Abr 2022)

El líder de Vox, Santiago Abascal, ha señalado este miércoles a la secretaria general de su grupo parlamentario, Macarena Olona, como candidata a la Presidencia de la Junta de Andalucía. “Usted me pregunta por Macarena Olona y cada vez le veo más cara de presidenta”, ha dicho a los periodistas. Abascal se ha parafraseado a sí mismo, rememorando lo que dijo del candidato de su partido a la presidencia de Castilla y León tras conocerse el resultado electoral en la noche del 13 de febrero: “Qué cara de vicepresidente se le está poniendo a Juan García-Gallardo”. 

Está previsto que la nominación de la candidata de Vox a las elecciones andaluzas, convocadas para el próximo 19 de junio, se ratifique en la reunión de su Comité Ejecutivo Nacional (CEN), fijada para este jueves. No obstante, una vez que el máximo líder del partido la ha señalado públicamente, caben pocas dudas de que será la designada. 









Abascal señala a Macarena Olona como candidata a las elecciones andaluzas del 19 de junio


El líder de Vox decide echar el resto en su primer duelo electoral con el PP dirigido por Feijóo




elpais.com


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (27 Abr 2022)

Mal movimiento, Macarena hace falta en Madrid.
Deberian mandarla a Andalucia, si, pero para apoyar la canditatura de Rocio de Mer.
Opinion poco popular, pero seamos realistas....no necesitan a Macarena para obtener buenos resultados en Andalucia, estan matando moscas a cañonazos.


----------



## Oteador (27 Abr 2022)

Una andaluza de verdad. A diferencia de xicomalo, que un inmigrante ecuatoriano afiliado al PCE


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## Vanatico (27 Abr 2022)

En vOx vende la marca,se ha comprobado en Castilla Y Leon.
El problema es que el PP saca mas escaños que toda la izquierda junta y tienen que ir a por sus votos para poder gobernar en coalicion.
Ya veremos mañana cual es la decision final.Abascal puede estar trolleando a todos.


----------



## rondo (27 Abr 2022)

Poned el artículo de lo país que no se puede leer


----------



## Vanatico (27 Abr 2022)

Abascal señala a Macarena Olona como candidata a las elecciones andaluzas del 19 de junio


El líder de Vox decide echar el resto en su primer duelo electoral con el PP dirigido por Feijóo




elpais.com


----------



## nelsoncito (27 Abr 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Mal movimiento, Macarena hace falta en Madrid.
> Deberian mandarla a Andalucia, si, pero para apoyar la canditatura de Rocio de Mer.
> Opinion poco popular, pero seamos realistas....no necesitan a Macarena para obtener buenos resultados en Andalucia, estan matando moscas a cañonazos.



Otro que no tiene NPI de estrategia política.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Abr 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Mal movimiento, Macarena hace falta en Madrid.
> Deberian mandarla a Andalucia, si, pero para apoyar la canditatura de Rocio de Mer.
> Opinion poco popular, pero seamos realistas....no necesitan a Macarena para obtener buenos resultados en Andalucia, estan matando moscas a cañonazos.



Si, pero Macarena arrastra y da la impresión de que su partido hace una apuesta seria por andalucia.
Otra cosa es que tener una persona así cuatro años en el parlamento de cinco llagas es desaprovecharla... salvo que acabe de vicepresidenta de la hunta -lo cual sería un pelotazo-. Seguramente todas estas variables las hayan tenido en cuenta.


----------



## xicomalo (27 Abr 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Una andaluza de verdad. A diferencia de xicomalo, que un inmigrante ecuatoriano afiliado al PCE



Por muchas mentiras que digais NO es andaluzas no nacio Aqui y NO vive aqui ..

VOX insulta a la comunidad mas poblada de españa poniendo una candidata que no vive ni en andalucia


----------



## xicomalo (27 Abr 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si, pero Macarena arrastra y da la impresión de que su partido hace una apuesta seria por andalucia.
> Otra cosa es que tener una persona así cuatro años en el parlamento de cinco llagas es desaprovecharla... salvo que acabe de vicepresidenta de la hunta -lo cual sería un pelotazo-. Seguramente todas estas variables las hayan tenido en cuenta.



Apuesta seria por andalucia poner una candidata que NO es de andalucia y que NO vive en andalucia 

Esto es un insulto a los andaluces ¿alguien se imagina que en CyL hubieran puesto un candidato de Huelva que viviera en Barcelona? pues eso hacen con andalucia ...


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Apuesta seria por andalucia poner una candidata que NO es de andalucia y que NO vive en andalucia
> 
> Esto es un insulto a los andaluces ¿alguien se imagina que en CyL hubieran puesto un candidato de Huelva que viviera en Barcelona? pues eso hacen con andalucia ...



Vaya tontería.
En Andalucía la gente no repara en eso.
La obsesión por los pedigrís y marcar la línea entre los de dentro y los de fuera es cosa del norte.
Aplicar parámetros del norte en el sur -o viceversa- carece de lógica y no convence a los que realmente conozcan la idiosincrasia de cada territorio.


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Por muchas mentiras que digais NO es andaluzas no nacio Aqui y NO vive aqui ..
> 
> VOX insulta a la comunidad mas poblada de españa poniendo una candidata que no vive ni en andalucia



A nosotros nos pusieron un negro, no te quejes...


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (27 Abr 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> A nosotros nos pusieron un negro, no te quejes...



Negro y catalán era el padre de un forero.


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 Abr 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Negro y catalán era el padre de un forero.



De larga tradición en los tags, así es


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Abr 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Mal movimiento, Macarena hace falta en Madrid.
> Deberian mandarla a Andalucia, si, pero para apoyar la canditatura de Rocio de Mer.
> Opinion poco popular, pero seamos realistas....no necesitan a Macarena para obtener buenos resultados en Andalucia, estan matando moscas a cañonazos.



Andalucía es donde más votos y más diputados han conseguido en España. Es también donde las encuestas hasta no hace mucho le daban un porcentaje de voto más cercano al PP. En las generales estuvieron a 7.000 votos ¡¡¡7.000!!! en una región de varios millones de empatar con los peperos que yo sepa.

Con el PP "reconstituido" en torno a una figura siniestra e intrigante como Feijoo, que todos sabemos lo que es, pero hay que reconocer se vende muy bien, hay que CORTAR de cuajo la tendencia pepera a seguir afianzándose. Porque si VOX se queda como muleta del PP para siempre, terminará por hacer aguas por algún lado. VOX necesita SOBREPASAR AL PP para poder imponer políticas de cambio REALES y no meramente cosméticas.

Por tanto TIENE QUE ECHAR LOS RESTOS en Andalucía. Y eso solo se consigue no con un candidato de compromiso sino de primer nivel. Hay que colocarse en una posición de ventaja con respecto al PP de Feijoo de cara a las generales o lo pagarán en las urnas. No al punto quizás de empeorar resultados pero sí al de estancarse, que a corto plazo no pasa nada, pero a largo plazo sí sería muy peligroso.

Así que VOX necesita de unos resultados excepcionales en Andalucía de la mano de Olona, o lo pagará toda España en las generales. Al PP solo se le puede meter en vereda haciéndole doblar la rodilla. Mientras piensen que pueden ganarle a VOX donde y cuando quieran, no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Abr 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> A nosotros nos pusieron un negro, no te quejes...



¿Y que más queréis?

Pues como los que se follan habitualmente a vuestras hijas y mujeres. Más cercano e inclusivo que eso, más catalán y moderno, no encontraréis otra cosa.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Andalucía es donde más votos y más diputados han conseguido en España. Es también donde las encuestas hasta no hace mucho le daban un porcentaje de voto más cercano al PP. En las generales estuvieron a 7.000 votos ¡¡¡7.000!!! en una región de varios millones de empatar con los peperos que yo sepa.
> 
> Con el PP "reconstituido" en torno a una figura siniestra e intrigante como Feijoo, que todos sabemos lo que es, pero hay que reconocer se vende muy bien, hay que CORTAR de cuajo la tendencia pepera a seguir afianzándose. Porque si VOX se queda como muleta del PP para siempre, terminará por hacer aguas por algún lado. VOX necesita SOBREPASAR AL PP para poder imponer políticas de cambio REALES y no meramente cosméticas.
> 
> ...




Aquí el gran botín es hacerse con el voto de ciudadanos, que -no olvidemos- tiene veintitantos diputados de un total de cien, y que Albert lo hizo todo de la nada en cuatro dias e Inés lo ha dejado desarbolado en tres.
El deseo irreprimible del PP es quedarse con esa bolsa enorme de votos, votos que fueron los que abominaban de la psoe y les daba grima el pp de entonces (hace sólo cuatro años)
Ahí está el campo de batalla.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Abr 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Aquí el gran botín es hacerse con el voto de ciudadanos, que -no olvidemos- tiene veintitantos diputados de un total de cien, y que Albert lo hizo todo de la nada en cuatro dias e Inés lo ha dejado desarbolado en tres.
> El deseo irreprimible del PP es quedarse con esa bolsa enorme de votos, votos que fueron los que abominaban de la psoe y les daba grima el pp de entonces (hace sólo cuatro años)
> Ahí está el campo de batalla.



El problema de esos votos mi querida felatriz, es que hacerse con parte de ellos le puede costar al PP otros tantos por su derecha. Luego no es tan fácil. Y es que este PP Rajoyano lleva una década de arriolismo vergonzante pensando que se puede nadar y guardar la ropa. Con el resultado evidente hasta ahora. De 187 diputados a menos de 100 en menos de 10 años. Pero NO SE ENTERAN. 

En cambio Olona, que en el fondo es una pepera reconvertida y sin complejos muy de la cuerda de la jirafa argentina, si puede pillar esos votos naranjitos sin tener que hacerse la centrista, simplemente comprometiéndose a hacer lo que nadie ha querido hacer hasta ahora. Meter en la cárcel a media Junta de Andalucía. 

Así que sí, la cosa va a estar interesante por lo reñida. Sobre todo porque no parece que el PSOE vaya a tener muchas opciones pese a todos los apesebrados que aún le votan con un candidato tan nefasto como el que han elegido solo por ser un perro fiel de Sánchez. De hecho diría que la jugada más segura para el PP, sería incluso intentar captar los votos susanistas, que esos sí que nunca estarían tentados de irse a VOX. Solo que una vez más corren el riesgo de seguir desgastándose por su derecha.


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Y que más queréis?
> 
> Pues como los que se follan habitualmente a vuestras hijas y mujeres. Más cercano e inclusivo que eso, más catalán y moderno, no encontraréis otra cosa.



No proyectes, que eso le haya pasado a tu madre no quiere decir que le pase a las de los demás.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Abr 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No proyectes, que eso le haya pasado a tu madre no quiere decir que le pase a las de los demás.



Mi madre era española de bien. Que como tú bien sabes poco tiene que ver con una catalana. Por tanto no importamos cierto tipo de costumbres de la cosmopaleta, digo cosmopolita Cataluña. Esas cosas las dejamos para gente tan moderna y abierta de mente y otras cosas como vosotros.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Apuesta seria por andalucia poner una candidata que NO es de andalucia y que NO vive en andalucia
> 
> Esto es un insulto a los andaluces ¿alguien se imagina que en CyL hubieran puesto un candidato de Huelva que viviera en Barcelona? pues eso hacen con andalucia ...






#macarena #losdelrio #90hits
Macarena (Bayside Boys Remix)​

11 oct 2019

*LosDelRioVEVO*

Vídeo original de Macarena (Bayside Boys Remix). 
Considerada como una de las canciones españolas más emblemáticas de los años 90, alcanzó el #1 de las listas de canciones de países como Estados Unidos, Alemania, Francia, Italia, Países Bajos,...


----------



## SPQR (27 Abr 2022)

No seas Rasista, sis plau.



HARLEY66 dijo:


> A nosotros nos pusieron un negro, no te quejes...


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> No seas Rasista, sis plau.



Por qué no?


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Abr 2022)

Machistas recalcitrantes extremos temen a una mujer.

Maricones.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El problema de esos votos mi querida felatriz, es que hacerse con parte de ellos le puede costar al PP otros tantos por su derecha. Luego no es tan fácil. Y es que este PP Rajoyano lleva una década de arriolismo vergonzante pensando que se puede nadar y guardar la ropa. Con el resultado evidente hasta ahora. De 187 diputados a menos de 100 en menos de 10 años. Pero NO SE ENTERAN.
> 
> En cambio Olona, que en el fondo es una pepera reconvertida y sin complejos muy de la cuerda de la jirafa argentina, si puede pillar esos votos naranjitos sin tener que hacerse la centrista, simplemente comprometiéndose a hacer lo que nadie ha querido hacer hasta ahora. Meter en la cárcel a media Junta de Andalucía.
> 
> Así que sí, la cosa va a estar interesante por lo reñida. Sobre todo porque no parece que el PSOE vaya a tener muchas opciones pese a todos los apesebrados que aún le votan con un candidato tan nefasto como el que han elegido solo por ser un perro fiel de Sánchez. De hecho diría que la jugada más segura para el PP, sería incluso intentar captar los votos susanistas, que esos sí que nunca estarían tentados de irse a VOX. Solo que una vez más corren el riesgo de seguir desgastándose por su derecha.



Pues claro, mi querido bujarra.
El ppdo donde tiene opciones de crecimiento no es a la derecha, sino hacia el centro o centro izquierda.
El ppdo-andaluz no es exactamente igual que el nacional, tiene rasgos característicos y juanma le ha dado un giro local para crear tranquilidad institucional impensable en otras taifas y tener niveles de rechazo muy bajos. De hecho el 35% de los votantes de la pesoe tienen una buena imagen de él... podrá parecer que no es buena estrategia, pero si se piensa en el largo plazo...

Vox tiene muchas cosas a su favor: no ha defraudado a su caladero de votos y por ahora es lo que es, su activo es la previsibilidad.
Con lo cual todo el voto abiertamente antipesoe lo tiene en la mano.

Un factor de entorno es que, además de haberlo hecho juanma aceptablemente bien, el amplio sector social de la clase media-baja parece haberse dado cuenta de que en el fondo, muchos de ellos son, sociológicamente de derechas, cosa que muchos ya habíamos notado hace muchos años, pero ellos mismos no se habían dado cuenta. Había mucho currante que estaba teniente.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Machistas recalcitrantes extremos temen a una mujer.
> 
> Maricones.



¿Pero el machista no era el que cosificaba y abusaba de las mujeres?

Joder que difícil se lo ponen a uno. Ya no sé que tengo que hacer para ser machista. Si ceder el paso, tocarle una teta, cosificarlas, minusvalorarlas o temerlas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Apuesta seria por andalucia poner una candidata que NO es de andalucia y que NO vive en andalucia
> 
> Esto es un insulto a los andaluces ¿alguien se imagina que en CyL hubieran puesto un candidato de Huelva que viviera en Barcelona? pues eso hacen con andalucia ...



En cataluña pusieron un presi que es de Córdoba, aunque cuando hablaba en español por lo menos se le entendía fatal.


----------



## xicomalo (27 Abr 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En cataluña pusieron un presi que es de Córdoba, aunque cuando hablaba en español por lo menos se le entendía fatal.



vivia alli ... la macarrona NO vive en andalucia ...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Abr 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues claro, mi querido bujarra.
> El ppdo donde tiene opciones de crecimiento no es a la derecha, sino hacia el centro o centro izquierda.
> El ppdo-andaluz no es exactamente igual que el nacional, tiene rasgos característicos y juanma le ha dado un giro local para crear tranquilidad institucional impensable en otras taifas y tener niveles de rechazo muy bajos. De hecho el 35% de los votantes de la pesoe tienen una buena imagen de él... podrá parecer que no es buena estrategia, pero si se piensa en el largo plazo...
> 
> ...



Que suspicaz, yo no he manifestado nunca un especial interés en mi mismo sexo, en cambio su afición al francés "sin" como buena políglota es sobradamente conocida. 

Y eso que dice, mi apreciada feladora, no desmiente nada de lo que yo he dicho. El PP está claro que va a por "el centro" solo que por más que se empeñen algunos, posiblemente intereses particulares y espúreos de por medio, ESO NUNCA ha dado resultado en España. Y mira que lo repiten y lo repiten. Lo que realmente funciona es DESMOVILIZAR al voto contrario. Y ahí le reconozco que si Moreno Nocilla consigue "tranquilizar" al electorado suciata, puede ganar mucho más que captando al naranjito perdido.

Por lo mismo, VOX puede ganar mucho voto pepero sin complejos. Sobre todo si exhibe su cara más "falangista" en detrimento de la liberal. Y es que Andalucía me temo, sigue siendo en esencia una región "peronista".


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Que suspicaz, yo no he manifestado nunca un especial interés en mi mismo sexo, en cambio su afición al francés "sin" como buena políglota es sobradamente conocida.
> 
> Y eso que dice, mi apreciada feladora, no desmiente nada de lo que yo he dicho. El PP está claro que va a por "el centro" solo que por más que se empeñen algunos, posiblemente intereses particulares y espúreos de por medio, ESO NUNCA ha dado resultado en España. Y mira que lo repiten y lo repiten. Lo que realmente funciona es DESMOVILIZAR al voto contrario. Y ahí le reconozco que si Moreno Nocilla consigue "tranquilizar" al electorado suciata, puede ganar mucho más que captando al naranjito perdido.
> 
> Por lo mismo, VOX puede ganar mucho voto pepero sin complejos. Sobre todo si exhibe su cara más "falangista" en detrimento de la liberal. Y es que Andalucía me temo, sigue siendo en esencia una región "peronista".



Vox tiene como principal resorte el voto identitario: todo lo que sea antipesoe y los desastres que ha ido generando en el tiempo.
PPA tiene como principal resorte el voto pragmático: la tranquilidad institucional, el ir poquito a poco sin alborotar, sin activar a los adversarios y una gestión mejor o algo mejor (aunque eso que ellos dicen que son los únicos que tienen la varita mágica en economía es un enorme truño argumental). Seguramente una Ayuso transplantada aquí no hubiera cuajado del todo: cada lugar tiene su coyuntura y su idiosincrasia. Han sido cuatro años en los que ha entrado un poco de aire fresco (no mucho, pero algo).


----------



## CaCO3 (27 Abr 2022)

La peor estrategia posible es hacer un chepas. o sea, presentar a Olona y tiempo después hacer el desaire de que renuncie para presentarla en una nuevas generales. Esa sería una tentación muy fuerte, si en Andalucia no consigue Olona ser al menos vicepresidente (por encima de los 20 escaños) y desaparece de la actualidad política.

Así que es una apuesta bastante arriesgada. La última apuesta en Andalucía les salió bien, a pesar de que la criticamos mucho: presentarse en vez de esperar a las Europeas. Así que yo no me atrevo a decir si se equivocan o no.


----------



## Martillo de Herejes (27 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Mi madre era española de bien. Que como tú bien sabes poco tiene que ver con una catalana. Por tanto no importamos cierto tipo de costumbres de la cosmopaleta, digo cosmopolita Cataluña. Esas cosas las dejamos para gente tan moderna y abierta de mente y otras cosas como vosotros.



Ja, ja, ja...cierto como la vida misma. Y te lo confirma un charnego de primera generación. En la pogre Cataluña es de buen gusto que las mujeres se abran de patas ante la moronegrada tanto las indepes como las equidistantes del PSC.


----------



## patroclus (27 Abr 2022)

A mi lo que me llama la atención es la estrategia de Juanma Moreno, no pacta con vox porque son la ultraderecha y convoca elecciones anticipadas porque vox le había retirado su apoyo.

No se que pensará hacer después de las elecciones si como dicen las encuestas , cs desaparece y Juanma va a necesitar a vox para gobernar.

Si hubiera pactado con vox podría haber alargado la legislatura hasta el año que viene, pero no, prefiere no pactar con vox.


----------



## nate (27 Abr 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Mal movimiento, Macarena hace falta en Madrid.
> Deberian mandarla a Andalucia, si, pero para apoyar la canditatura de Rocio de Mer.
> Opinion poco popular, pero seamos realistas....no necesitan a Macarena para obtener buenos resultados en Andalucia, estan matando moscas a cañonazos.



Creo que Macarena es una apuesta inteligente. Andalucía es la región que puede dar la presidencia a nivel nacional, sólo por número de votantes es la más importante en España. Si vox hace un trabajo bueno en Andalucía...... Abascal tendrá las de ganar en España.


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Abr 2022)

Macarena es mucha Macarena. Tiene capacidad para darle un bocado gigantesco al electorado de derechas y quedarse muy cerca del PP en Andalucía.


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Por muchas mentiras que digais NO es andaluzas no nacio Aqui y NO vive aqui ..
> 
> VOX insulta a la comunidad mas poblada de españa poniendo una candidata que no vive ni en andalucia



Que te calles SUBNORMAL 

Los negros de la psoe y mugremos son muy españoles sí 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> vivia alli ... la macarrona NO vive en andalucia ...



Jajajajajajajajaja vamos reculando jajajajajajajajaja

Ahora tiene que vivir allí,no hace falta que haya nacido... jajajajajajajajaja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jeiper (27 Abr 2022)

Primarias para qué.
Los constitucionalistas ventilándose el artículo 6.



> Artículo 6
> 
> Los partidos políticos expresan el pluralismo político, concurren a la formación y manifestación de la voluntad popular y son instrumento fundamental para la participación política. Su creación y el ejercicio de su actividad son libres dentro del respeto a la Constitución y a la ley. *Su estructura interna y funcionamiento deberán ser democráticos.*


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Abr 2022)

Macarena es demasiado buena para desperdiciarla en Andalucía, pero si el partido lo decide...


----------



## ashe (27 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Macarena es demasiado buena para desperdiciarla en Andalucía, pero si el partido lo decide...



En granada (mal llamada andalucia, invento de blas infante) gobiernan en gran medida gracias a VOX y por consecuente cómplice de que nada cambie por esos lares, salvo la presencia nauseabunda de la PSOE

Porque si miramos lo que ha hecho Nocilla y la petarda de la PSOE no es tan diferente salvo cuatro cambios superficiales, recordando a la cubana de la esposa de los aristogatos que también se rajó en Madrid con el tema de los invasores que ahora llaman menas para no decir MOROS porque si se dijese MORO se señalaría a TODOS


----------



## jolu (27 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Por muchas mentiras que digais NO es andaluzas no nacio Aqui y NO vive aqui ..
> 
> VOX insulta a la comunidad mas poblada de españa poniendo una candidata que no vive ni en andalucia



Pero Puigdemont es el presidente de la República Catalana.
Lo ha dicho xicomalo antes de meterse en una habitación del chiringuito de Mónica Oltra.


----------



## jolu (27 Abr 2022)

Atacan a Macarena por ser mujer, son machistas y no la quieren en un cargo importante. La insultan y la quieren en casa barriendo.
La izquierda es así.


----------



## Demi Grante (27 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Por muchas mentiras que digais NO es andaluzas no nacio Aqui y NO vive aqui ..
> 
> VOX insulta a la comunidad mas poblada de españa poniendo una candidata que no vive ni en andalucia



Claro que sí, Adolf. Andalucía para los andaluces. Los andaluces primero. Poned muros a Andalucía. Matad a los extranjeros.


----------



## Tiresias (28 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> A mi lo que me llama la atención es la estrategia de Juanma Moreno, no pacta con vox porque son la ultraderecha y convoca elecciones anticipadas porque vox le había retirado su apoyo.
> 
> No se que pensará hacer después de las elecciones si como dicen las encuestas , cs desaparece y Juanma va a necesitar a vox para gobernar.



¿Pactar con los socialistas, quizás?


----------



## sasuke (28 Abr 2022)

@xicomalo dice que macarena no es andaluza pero le parece guay que marlaska sea diputado por cadiz cuando no ha vivido allí ni un día, (bueno, fue a ver un partido del cadiz premoh)

biba la coherencia


----------



## AMP (28 Abr 2022)

Lo de Marlaska lo veo lógico, en Cádiz siempre ha habido mucho mari... nero.


----------



## xicomalo (28 Abr 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> @xicomalo dice que macarena no es andaluza pero le parece guay que marlaska sea diputado por cadiz cuando no ha vivido allí ni un día, (bueno, fue a ver un partido del cadiz premoh)
> 
> biba la coherencia



y me parece mal que se pongan diputados por otras provimcias solo para colocarlos Macarena ya lo hizo ya que esa la pusieron por Granada 

Pero lo de presentarse para presidenta de la junta sin vivir ni ser de aqui aqui ya es increible ... es lo que meestra que VOX odioa produndamente andalucia y tienen un desprecia a los andaluces infinito tanto que quien ponen la candidata es un vasco que vive en madrid y pone una alicantina que tambien vive en madrid osea NADA que ver con andalucia ni los 8 millones que vivimos aqui


----------



## xicomalo (28 Abr 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> La peor estrategia posible es hacer un chepas. o sea, presentar a Olona y tiempo después hacer el desaire de que renuncie para presentarla en una nuevas generales. Esa sería una tentación muy fuerte, si en Andalucia no consigue Olona ser al menos vicepresidente (por encima de los 20 escaños) y desaparece de la actualidad política.
> 
> Así que es una apuesta bastante arriesgada. La última apuesta en Andalucía les salió bien, a pesar de que la criticamos mucho: presentarse en vez de esperar a las Europeas. Así que yo no me atrevo a decir si se equivocan o no.



¿Donde esta el candidato de las andaluzas? si ante la justicia por delitos de corrupcion , es lo que tienen poner un juez prevaricador ya que como era MACHISTA pues lo aplaudieron los anormales 

por cierto en en 2015 VOX tambien se presento a las andaluzas


----------



## xicomalo (28 Abr 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> A mi lo que me llama la atención es la estrategia de Juanma Moreno, no pacta con vox porque son la ultraderecha y convoca elecciones anticipadas porque vox le había retirado su apoyo.
> 
> No se que pensará hacer después de las elecciones si como dicen las encuestas , cs desaparece y Juanma va a necesitar a vox para gobernar.
> 
> Si hubiera pactado con vox podría haber alargado la legislatura hasta el año que viene, pero no, prefiere no pactar con vox.



Hombre que solo son 5 meses de adelanto tampoco es tanto y seguramente quiere las elecciones ante de que feijoo se vea que no hace nada ...

Mañueco repitió hasta el infinito que no pactaría con VOX y no no es lo mismo que Sanchez ya que en 2019 si se repitieron las elecciones y en CyL NO


----------



## xicomalo (28 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Macarena es demasiado buena para desperdiciarla en Andalucía, pero si el partido lo decide...



Lo decide un vasco desde madrid , vamos los andaluces no dicen nada jajaja VOX insultando a los 8 millones de andaluces que dice pagascal que no tienen nadie de Andalucía para presentar y presentan una alicantina que vive en madrid y no tiene nada que ver con ANDALUCIA la comunidad mas poblada pero resulta que nada que todos los andaluces son malos ...

VOX se le nota mucho su desprecio contra los andaluces ...


----------



## xicomalo (28 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Claro que sí, Adolf. Andalucía para los andaluces. Los andaluces primero. Poned muros a Andalucía. Matad a los extranjeros.



pero es que esa tia NO VIVE aqui que solo viene de visita joder 

Es como si el alcalde de malaga se preentara para candidatui de asturias , pero como sois unos anormales lo aplaudis ...

Los fascistas sois vosotros que discrimináis a los andaluces ya que entre 8 millones de habitantes que tiene andalucia poneis una de fiera que no es andaluza y que NO vive aqui ...

¿Hubiera puesto voz un candidato andaluz que viviera en barcelona para Castilla y leon ? no verdad? pues eso joder ... esta tia es de alicante y vive en madrid no tiene nada que ver con andalucia por mucho que ella mienta ...


----------



## Mephistos (28 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> pero es que esa tia NO VIVE aqui que solo viene de visita joder
> 
> Es como si el alcalde de malaga se preentara para candidatui de asturias , pero como sois unos anormales lo aplaudis ...
> 
> ...



1ª Medida de la presidenta Olona: que te repatríen a Simioamérica. 

Tick tack.


----------



## Captain Julius (28 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Por muchas mentiras que digais NO es andaluzas no nacio Aqui y NO vive aqui ..
> 
> VOX insulta a la comunidad mas poblada de españa poniendo una candidata que no vive ni en andalucia



Es española. Y eso debe bastar.


----------



## patroclus (28 Abr 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Pactar con los socialistas, quizás?



Son lo mismo, pero nunca han pactado, tienen la estrategia de turnarse en el poder para hacer lo mismo.


----------



## gpm (28 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Por muchas mentiras que digais NO es andaluzas no nacio Aqui y NO vive aqui ..
> 
> VOX insulta a la comunidad mas poblada de españa poniendo una candidata que no vive ni en andalucia




El coletas se presentó por Madrid y era natural de CHEPAeslovaquia


----------



## patroclus (28 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Hombre que solo son 5 meses de adelanto tampoco es tanto y seguramente quiere las elecciones ante de que feijoo se vea que no hace nada ...
> 
> Mañueco repitió hasta el infinito que no pactaría con VOX y no no es lo mismo que Sanchez ya que en 2019 si se repitieron las elecciones y en CyL NO



Mañueco no es Juanma. Moreno ha roto muchos puentes con vox y va a ser muy difícil un pacto. Vox no se va a conformar con dos o tres cambios políticos , va a querer cargos y Moreno es contrario a cambiar cosas y dejar que vox entre en el gobierno. Difícil veo el asunto.


----------



## Rovusthiano (28 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Por muchas mentiras que digais NO es andaluzas no nacio Aqui y NO vive aqui ..
> 
> VOX insulta a la comunidad mas poblada de españa poniendo una candidata que no vive ni en andalucia



Pero lávate, so puerco.


----------



## Rovusthiano (28 Abr 2022)

gpm dijo:


> El coletas se presentó por Madrid y era natural de CHEPAeslovaquia



Incorrecto. Los cheposos son naturales de Zárágózá.


----------



## Rovusthiano (28 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Apuesta seria por andalucia poner una candidata que NO es de andalucia y que NO vive en andalucia
> 
> Esto es un insulto a los andaluces ¿alguien se imagina que en CyL hubieran puesto un candidato de Huelva que viviera en Barcelona? pues eso hacen con andalucia ...



Veo que prefieres que te roben los de casa, no vaya a ser que vaya uno de fuera honrado y te haga trabajar, so guarro.

Lávate, so puerco. que entre siesta y siesta el día tiene muchas horas.


----------



## t_chip (28 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Apuesta seria por andalucia poner una candidata que NO es de andalucia y que NO vive en andalucia
> 
> Esto es un insulto a los andaluces ¿alguien se imagina que en CyL hubieran puesto un candidato de Huelva que viviera en Barcelona? pues eso hacen con andalucia ...



,............






Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (28 Abr 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> A nosotros nos pusieron un negro, no te quejes...



!negro y catalán!

Seguro que su hijo le está buscando.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (28 Abr 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No proyectes, que eso le haya pasado a tu madre no quiere decir que le pase a las de los demás.



Entonces le habrá pasado a tu padre 

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (28 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Pero el machista no era el que cosificaba y abusaba de las mujeres?
> 
> Joder que difícil se lo ponen a uno. Ya no sé que tengo que hacer para ser machista. Si ceder el paso, tocarle una teta, cosificarlas, minusvalorarlas o temerlas.



Puedes hacer cualquier cosa y su contraria y serás un machista retrógrado heteropatriarcal del perpetuo Socorro, porque la definición de machista, aplicable también a fascista, racista, nazi y 30 términos más es:

Machista: adj. Dícese de todo aquel que le salga de los cojones en cada momento al PSOE en particular, y a la izqMierda en general.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (28 Abr 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> @xicomalo dice que macarena no es andaluza pero le parece guay que marlaska sea diputado por cadiz cuando no ha vivido allí ni un día, (bueno, fue a ver un partido del cadiz premoh)
> 
> biba la coherencia



Marlasca es diputado por Cádiz porque la circunscripción de Sitges ya estaba ocupada

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (28 Abr 2022)

PAGASCAL. En eso ha quedado cagaVox en vivir de las autonomías que tanto iban a eliminar.

El chalet del ex del PP no se paga solo


----------



## Nefersen (28 Abr 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Pactar con los socialistas, quizás?



Claramente. Quedar por encima de la suma de las izquierdas para investirse en solitario, y luego, hacer un "cordón sanitario" pidiendo el apoyo del PSOE para la "gobernabilidad", es decir, para mantener los chiringuitos regados.


----------



## Santolin (28 Abr 2022)

Melafo


----------



## weyler (28 Abr 2022)

Un error, Macarena es mas util en Madrid, lo que vende es la marca VOX no macarena que también, pero sin macarena sacaran el mismo resultado


----------



## max power (28 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> En vOx vende la marca,se ha comprobado en Castilla Y Leon.
> El problema es que el PP saca mas escaños que toda la izquierda junta y tienen que ir a por sus votos para poder gobernar en coalicion.
> Ya veremos mañana cual es la decision final.Abascal puede estar trolleando a todos.



Tambien se dice que podria ser Mercedes Alaya (la juez).


----------



## Sesino6 (28 Abr 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Mal movimiento, Macarena hace falta en Madrid.
> Deberian mandarla a Andalucia, si, pero para apoyar la canditatura de Rocio de Mer.
> Opinion poco popular, pero seamos realistas....no necesitan a Macarena para obtener buenos resultados en Andalucia, estan matando moscas a cañonazos.



Te equivocas.
Andalucía es el espejo de Madrid.
Lo que ocurre en las andaluzas de ha repetido siempre en las nacionales.
Si VOX arrasa en Andalucía hará lo propio en España.


----------



## brunstark (28 Abr 2022)

Andalucía es una encrucijada.
Si Vox triunfa ahí se hacen caquita ppsoe.
Aún más de la que ya llevan en los calzoncillos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Abr 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Mal movimiento, Macarena hace falta en Madrid.
> Deberian mandarla a Andalucia, si, pero para apoyar la canditatura de Rocio de Mer.
> Opinion poco popular, pero seamos realistas....no necesitan a Macarena para obtener buenos resultados en Andalucia, estan matando moscas a cañonazos.



No sé yo. Macarena investigando el historial de corrupción del PSOE andaluz puede hacer grandes cosas. Aunque he de reconocer que se la echará de menos en el congreso.


----------



## Eremita (28 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Por muchas mentiras que digais NO es andaluzas no nacio Aqui y NO vive aqui ..
> 
> VOX insulta a la comunidad mas poblada de españa poniendo una candidata que no vive ni en andalucia



Va a arrasar. Conozco abuelas de misa diaria, que solo por llamarse Macarena la van a votar con toda su alma. Van a votarla hasta en Marinaleda.


----------



## birdland (28 Abr 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Poned el artículo de lo país que no se puede leer



Y para que leer un artículo de lo pais ????
Leer el país es como quedarse mirando una mierda 
El único aliciente es saber el tamaño de la misma


----------



## Gotthard (28 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En cambio Olona, que en el fondo es una pepera reconvertida y sin complejos muy de la cuerda de la jirafa argentina, si puede pillar esos votos naranjitos sin tener que hacerse la centrista, simplemente comprometiéndose a hacer lo que nadie ha querido hacer hasta ahora. Meter en la cárcel a media Junta de Andalucía.



Y esto es lo que el partido puede vender de Olona y es lo importante.

El PP llego a San Telmo no solo no ha levantado ni una alfombra, sino que ha puesto unas cuantas más.

El problema del PSOE andaluz es que en cada gran corruptela se aseguraba de darle un buen cacho de pastel a los del PP para asegurarse que todo quedaba tapado (y a los de IU, que tambien se han forrado el riñon bien a gusto).


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (28 Abr 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Otro que no tiene NPI de estrategia política.



Hablaras por ti, porque como digo Macarena no hace falta para que Vox arrase en Andalucia, si no lo crees asi, exponme tus argumentos porque yo te ofrezco los mios;
-Años de psoe, de ser la entrada de hamegos, droga donde quieras, paro y paguitas donde mires.
-Los ultimos años, donde ha caido vox, se ha notado mejoria.
-PP muy subidito ultimamente, pero de boquilla porque de actos...pocos
-Aqui el palillero del bar tiene mas poder mediatico que la tele o la prensa.
-Actualmente los hosteleros estan mas del lado de vox que del pp.

Encima de Mer es conocida, recuerdas la pedrada? 
Un empuje de Olona a su popularidad y tienes una muy buena candidata sin gastar usar una ficha bastante mas conocida y mediatica, la cual en mi opinion deben guardar para Madrid, donde Ayuso esta MUY fuerte.



sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si, pero Macarena arrastra y da la impresión de que su partido hace una apuesta seria por andalucia.
> Otra cosa es que tener una persona así cuatro años en el parlamento de cinco llagas es desaprovecharla... salvo que acabe de vicepresidenta de la hunta -lo cual sería un pelotazo-. Seguramente todas estas variables las hayan tenido en cuenta.



Si, es una apuesta seria y segura, por eso creo que debe estar presente durante la campaña, pero no ser quien luego se quede en el asiento, como expongo arriba, Olona es una de las pocas piezas que puede hacerle cara a cara a Ayuso *actualmente.*



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Andalucía es donde más votos y más diputados han conseguido en España. Es también donde las encuestas hasta no hace mucho le daban un porcentaje de voto más cercano al PP. En las generales estuvieron a 7.000 votos ¡¡¡7.000!!! en una región de varios millones de empatar con los peperos que yo sepa.
> 
> Con el PP "reconstituido" en torno a una figura siniestra e intrigante como Feijoo, que todos sabemos lo que es, pero hay que reconocer se vende muy bien, hay que CORTAR de cuajo la tendencia pepera a seguir afianzándose. Porque si VOX se queda como muleta del PP para siempre, terminará por hacer aguas por algún lado. VOX necesita SOBREPASAR AL PP para poder imponer políticas de cambio REALES y no meramente cosméticas.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo Andalucia ha probado vox y por lo que veo y oigo, la tendencia sigue subiendo, el PP no representa un problema en Andalucia (donde no creo que este reconstituido), pero si en Madrid. Tienes razon en que afianzar con una politica de "primer nivel" (me encanta el termino) seria muy buena idea, pero como opinion personal, de Mer es relativamente conocida como para quedar de termino medio entre alguien de primer nivel y un politico desconocido. Lo de estancarse, dificil, ya que quieras o no, 40 años de PSOE no se quitan de la noche a la mañana pero si se esta notando mejoria tras el cambio de estos ultimos años, aun queda mucho tiempo antes de que el auge de vox se estanque, el suficiente como para criar a 1 o 2 politicos que pasen de relativamente conocidos a primer nivel. 
Veo a mucho forero preocupado por el PP, pero sinceramente el pp en Andalucia deja MUCHO que desear, la opinion que mas me encuentro es rechazo al psoe por todo aquel que no pertenece a su chiringuito, rechazo en menor medida al PP por no hacerles oposicion y auge de vox moderado pero continuo segun se les van sumando exitos. Tambien como apunte; Andalucia es el huerto de España y ya hemos visto lo acontecido con agricultores y ganaderos, yo no se como anda exactamente la situacion por el norte, pero por aqui agricultores y ganaderos son cabezones en cuanto se les mete algo en la cabeza y son dificiles de manipular mediaticamente (como he dicho antes, aqui el medio local es la terracita). 



nate dijo:


> Creo que Macarena es una apuesta inteligente. Andalucía es la región que puede dar la presidencia a nivel nacional, sólo por número de votantes es la más importante en España. Si vox hace un trabajo bueno en Andalucía...... Abascal tendrá las de ganar en España.



Ufff.....apuntas alto y ojala asi fuera, pero veo jodido Abascal como presidente, que ojala, pero es complicado aun con Olona en Andalucia.



Sesino6 dijo:


> Te equivocas.
> Andalucía es el espejo de Madrid.
> Lo que ocurre en las andaluzas de ha repetido siempre en las nacionales.
> Si VOX arrasa en Andalucía hará lo propio en España.



No lo niego, solo opino que no necesitan a Olona para arrasar en las Andaluzas. Que tiene el PP para presentar? Y el PSOE? 
De verdad crees que hace falta Olona para oponerse, por ejemplo, a Juanma Moreno? El que dio la espalda a la hosteleria?



Burbujilimo dijo:


> No sé yo. Macarena investigando el historial de corrupción del PSOE andaluz puede hacer grandes cosas. Aunque he de reconocer que se la echará de menos en el congreso.



Ese historial es enorme y, por desgracia, el resto de España pasa de lo que ocurra en Andalucia porque tienen a los andaluces como catetos que, lo que les pase, se lo merecen por catetos (opinion que no comparto). Cualquier otra figura politica con un minimo de interes puede sacar mierda del PSOE en Andalucia, de hecho dicen que si miras fijamente un tomate de origen andaluz muy fijamente, puedes ver la cara de Susana Diaz dando un miting de que hay que apoyar las figuras rurales junto a una picadora industrial a la que caen autonomos poco a poco y tira billetes al aire.


*Perdonad por el tocho pero habia bastante que responder, por supuesto esta es mi opinion personal, que como los culos, cada uno tiene el que tiene, amen de que soy consciente de que la validez de la misma es 0, ya que yo no tengo voz en en este asunto y mi voto va al partido, no a su representante.*


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Abr 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Hablaras por ti, porque como digo Macarena no hace falta para que Vox arrase en Andalucia, si no lo crees asi, exponme tus argumentos porque yo te ofrezco los mios;
> -Años de psoe, de ser la entrada de hamegos, droga donde quieras, paro y paguitas donde mires.
> -Los ultimos años, donde ha caido vox, se ha notado mejoria.
> -PP muy subidito ultimamente, pero de boquilla porque de actos...pocos
> ...



No das una. Andalucía es una pieza estratégica básica para Vox y llevará allí a su mejor yegua.

La realidad te demostrará que no tienes NPI.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (28 Abr 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> No das una. Andalucía es una pieza estratégica básica para Vox y llevará allí a su mejor yegua.
> 
> La realidad te demostrará que no tienes NPI.



Que realidad, si no se pueden ejecutar ambos casos a la vez? 
En todo caso tendria o no idea si se dieran ambos casos y uno demostrra ser mas eficaz que otro, pero aqui se va a hacer lo que ya se ha determinado, que Olona a Andalucia, me guste o no (y le guste o no a ella).


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Abr 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Que realidad, si no se pueden ejecutar ambos casos a la vez?
> En todo caso tendria o no idea si se dieran ambos casos y uno demostrra ser mas eficaz que otro, pero aqui se va a hacer lo que ya se ha determinado, que Olona a Andalucia, me guste o no (y le guste o no a ella).



La realidad de que un partido con criterio, Vox, tomará una decisión racional avalada por gente infinitamente más inteligente y preparada que tú.

Deja de dar la vara ya con tus pamplinas. No hay nada más importante ahora que Andalucía porque ha sido históricamente el granero de votos de la PSOE. Si Vox se hace con Andalucía demolerá los cimientos de la PSOE. Para siempre.


----------



## Camaro SS (28 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> En vOx vende la marca,se ha comprobado en Castilla Y Leon.
> El problema es que el PP saca mas escaños que toda la izquierda junta y tienen que ir a por sus votos para poder gobernar en coalicion.
> Ya veremos mañana cual es la decision final.Abascal puede estar trolleando a todos.



La Psoe gano en Andalucia en las pasadas.


----------



## Jake el perro (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Abr 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> A nosotros nos pusieron un negro, no te quejes...



Para mimetizarse mejor con lo que es la real Kakalunha en VOX no dan puntada sin hilo... PerroPelucas.


----------



## El gostoso (28 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Por muchas mentiras que digais NO es andaluzas no nacio Aqui y NO vive aqui ..
> 
> VOX insulta a la comunidad mas poblada de españa poniendo una candidata que no vive ni en andalucia



Joder JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJ


----------



## machote hispano (28 Abr 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Lo siento por Santi, pero Olona estaría mejor de presi en España, mejor currículum y estándar ético y de trabajo impecable, y con el Estado en la cabeza, bien amueblada.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Abr 2022)

Santi es mas listo que FraCasado la manda a Vandaluci que sale se la quita de encima, que no sale... le quita delirios de grandeza.
El gana lo mires por donde leo mires.


----------



## juster (28 Abr 2022)

GRANDE OLONA !!!


----------



## waukegan (28 Abr 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Una andaluza de verdad. A diferencia de xicomalo, que un inmigrante ecuatoriano afiliado al PCE



Según la wikipedia es de Alicante. Y el apellido solo lo había escuchado por mi zona, en Aragón


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> pero es que esa tia NO VIVE aqui que solo viene de visita joder
> 
> Es como si el alcalde de malaga se preentara para candidatui de asturias , pero como sois unos anormales lo aplaudis ...
> 
> ...



Los andaluces necesitan una mujer de puño de hierro como Olona. Más trabajo y menos siesta 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kabeljau (28 Abr 2022)

LoPis es muy importante para la abuela de Jaimito. La abuela de Jaimito, en el pueblo, se limpia el culo con los ejemplares de LoPis de la biblioteca del ayuntamiento una vez que el alcalde, de progreso, claro, ha intentado hacer el crucigrama.


----------



## Arthas98 (28 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> pero es que esa tia NO VIVE aqui que solo viene de visita joder
> 
> Es como si el alcalde de malaga se preentara para candidatui de asturias , pero como sois unos anormales lo aplaudis ...
> 
> ...



Sí los andaluces no valeis ni para autogobernaros pues se pone alguien de fuera y punto. Cuando dejéis de ser medio retrasados y una losa para el resto de España hablamos ¿Eso es lo que querías escuchar? ¿Por eso llevas abiertos mil hilos desde hace meses con la misma cantinela? Pues no te preocupes que te doy la razón.


----------



## kabeljau (28 Abr 2022)

No importa si Macarena Olona es de Alicante, cosa que no todo el mundo puede decir; simplemente es española, como El Cid Campeador.


----------



## kabeljau (28 Abr 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Sí los andaluces no valeis ni para autogobernaros pues se pone alguien de fuera y punto. Cuando dejéis de ser medio retrasados y una losa para el resto de España hablamos ¿Eso es lo que querías escuchar? ¿Por eso llevas abiertos mil hilos desde hace meses con la misma cantinela? Pues no te preocupes que te doy la razón.



Si los andaluces somos gilipollas, no nos compadezcas; chúpale la polla a tu amo el psicópata.


----------



## rondo (28 Abr 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Y para que leer un artículo de lo pais ????
> Leer el país es como quedarse mirando una mierda
> El único aliciente es saber el tamaño de la mismapa



Para reírme un rato


----------



## rondo (28 Abr 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Los andaluces necesitan una mujer de puño de hierro como Olona. Más trabajo y menos siesta
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



A ver si te crees gilipollas que la sisestra solo se da en Andalucia


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Para mimetizarse mejor con lo que es la real Kakalunha en VOX no dan puntada sin hilo... PerroPelucas.



No creo.... si fuera por eso en Madrid os hubieran puesto un rumano...


----------



## Nicors (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Abr 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No creo.... si fuera por eso en Madrid os hubieran puesto un rumano...



Han puesto a la barbie cubana.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Abr 2022)

Básicamente lo que hace VOX con M. Olona es lanzar un mensaje muy claro, van a por todas y apuestan por la presidencia. No a seguir eternamente como comparsa a la derecha del PP.

Hacen una apuesta muy fuerte no solo para ganar en Andalucía sino para ganar en las generales. Porque saben que el Sur es su granero de votos. Y tienen que dejar muy claro como digo, que para ellos Andalucía es un prioridad. No se trata de amarrar el partido que es lo que hubiesen conseguido con otro cualquier candidato ya que su suelo electoral es rocoso, sino de ganarlo aunque sea a los penaltis. Y para eso sacas al equipo titular, sin reservas. Porque si sacas un mal resultado o simplemente regulero en este encuentro NO llegas a la final. En todo caso pelearas por el tercer o cuarto puesto.

Ni más, ni menos, no hay muchas más historias.

Para colmo atraerá mucho voto femenino, que es uno de los puntos flacos de VOX. De hecho lo vemos incluso en Burbuja. Donde foreras con un marcado sesgo progre, como la feladora sevillana, le tienen simpatía a Macarena y puede que incluso la voten. No es nada desdeñable.

Pueden dar el campanazo. Si el PP gana posiblemente será porque el PSOE se hunde. Así de simple.


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> pero es que esa tia NO VIVE aqui que solo viene de visita joder
> 
> Es como si el alcalde de malaga se preentara para candidatui de asturias , pero como sois unos anormales lo aplaudis ...
> 
> ...



Vaya tufo xenófobo. El casposo de las cavernas. Lamentable.


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Abr 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Si, es una apuesta seria y segura, por eso creo que debe estar presente durante la campaña, pero no ser quien luego se quede en el asiento, como expongo arriba, Olona es una de las pocas piezas que puede hacerle cara a cara a Ayuso *actualmente.*



De momento es mejor hacer una apuesta de perfil alto, luego ya veremos. Cuatro años en política es un tiempo cósmico.


----------



## CarneconOjos (28 Abr 2022)

La bruja de las mil caras, la terrateniente de papa y chica multiusos para esa banda de delincuentes Peperos 2.0 y Otaneros hijos de puta, que nadie los necesita para hacer la cuadratura del circulo al sistema corrupto podrido del R-78.

Por descarte mejor seria poner un guardia civil a candidato en Andalucía!! Iría en orden para el partido de los picoletos-maderos-explotadores-oficialistas- rentistas-comisionistas-vividores y farsantes de todo pelaje y naturaleza.

Vox y su secta de payasos, solo pueden ganar la consideración en retrasados mentales fanatizados que piden látigo y la correa.


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Abr 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> La bruja de las mil caras, la terrateniente de papa y chica multiusos para esa banda de delincuentes Peperos 2.0 y Otaneros hijos de puta, que nadie los necesita para hacer la cuadratura del circulo al sistema corrupto podrido del R-78.
> 
> Por descarte mejor seria poner un guardia civil a candidato en Andalucía!! Iría en orden para el partido de los picoletos-maderos-explotadores-oficialistas- rentistas-comisionistas-vividores y farsantes de todo pelaje y naturaleza.
> 
> Vox y su secta de payasos, solo pueden ganar la consideración en retrasados mentales fanatizados que piden látigo y la correa.



Bueno, venga, vota a los de los ere, que aún no te han robado bastante.


----------



## Camaro SS (28 Abr 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Hablaras por ti, porque como digo Macarena no hace falta para que Vox arrase en Andalucia, si no lo crees asi, exponme tus argumentos porque yo te ofrezco los mios;
> -Años de psoe, de ser la entrada de hamegos, droga donde quieras, paro y paguitas donde mires.
> -Los ultimos años, donde ha caido vox, se ha notado mejoria.
> -PP muy subidito ultimamente, pero de boquilla porque de actos...pocos
> ...



Los madrileños que votan a Ayuso en las autonomicas van a votar a Vox en las generales.


----------

